# WMA files won't play with any media player



## aleporter (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi, a little frustrated here ... I have a Toshiba Laptop running XP.
I used to play any type of music with any player, but right now when I try to play a WMA file there is no SOUND at all and the task "SYSTEM" eats 50% of the processor, hanging the computer.
I tried the following:
uninstall the SOUND drivers, turn off pc ... back on, recognized new hardware, install drivers and evething workrd fine ... UNTIL I shutdown the computer and turned it on again, the problem came back.
I tried by turning OFF system restore, went through the same process again, and when the lapton rebooted, the problem was ther again ...
Any ideas of what could be going on ?

Ale.


----------



## LikesComputers (Jun 23, 2007)

Unusual problem. Have you updated the drivers and checked for viruses? I suggest you download "Media Player Classic" and see what happens. It is a very lean and powerful little program. What are you using to play the file? I suspect the program may be trying to use the wrong "device" to play the file. Some software can be configured to play the sound through DirectX, or communicate with the driver or sound card directly. Try changing those settings.


----------



## aleporter (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for your reply and suggestions, I will try them.
I am using Windows Media Player 11 and 10, Videolan, WinAmp ... all fail.
The PC was checked for viruses and I found a trojan and some spyware, which were all removed, but the problems persists.


----------

